
New study points to universal code in our brains for what we find beautiful - moona3k
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-09-universal-code-brains-beautiful.html
======
gshdg
Boy is that a misleading headline. Actual study: there’s a part of our brain
that universally activates in response o whatever thing we find beautiful, but
those things are still different for different people.

